# GB Optimist Family Fishing Rodeo



## lisanewell (Apr 4, 2014)

For immediate release
Contact Lisa Newell
(850) 380-7887

GULF BREEZE OPTIMIST CLUB FAMILY FISHING RODEO RETURNS MAY 19-20

The Gulf Breeze Optimist Family Fishing Rodeo returns for its 43rd year on May 19-20, 2018. This year, the rodeo will include an exciting new kayak division.

This year, over $6,000 in cash and prizes will be awarded. There is a $1,000 cash prize.

Entry fee is $20 before May 12 and $25 thereafter. Kids age 9 and under are free with an adult entry. The event will be held at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze, with weigh-ins Saturday and Sunday from 2 to 5 p.m.

Come watch the weigh-ins and enjoy a fish dinner and bid on silent auction items. For information on booth rental, contact Lisa Newell at (850) 380-7887.

First, second and 3rd place prizes will be awarded in the following categories:

Amberjack * Bluefish * Bonito * Croaker * Dolphin * Flounder * Grouper * King Mackerel * Lady Fish * Ling/Cobia * Other Legal Snapper * Pompano * Redfish * Red Snapper * Sheepshead * Spanish Mackerel * Speckled Trout * Yellow Fin Tuna * Black Fin Tuna * Wahoo * White Trout * Whiting (Total of 22 species)

In the Kayak Division, first, second and third place prizes will be awarded in the following categories:

Flounder * Redfish (biggest) * Redfish (most spots) * Speckled Trout * White Trout

All proceeds are used to benefit youth programs in our local community. Gulf Breeze Optimist Club is a 501©(3) organization and all proceeds are tax deductible. Join our club and make a positive impact in the lives of youth.

For more information, contact Verne Rhodes at (850) 261-3731 or Eric Hultman at (703) 585-2954.

-30-


----------

